# Applying for Employement Pass Eligibility Certificate(EPEC)



## optimusprime (Nov 9, 2011)

I am about to apply for EPEC(for the work search VISA)

I did my post-graduation in a university(osmania University, hyderabad) which is NOT in the list of universities specified by the singapore govt.

However, the University of my graduation(kakatiya university), is in the list.

my qualifications:
Masters in Computer applications.
Bachelor in commerce.
Working as a Business analyst - 3+ yrs experience.

Could someone please advise, what are my chances of approval.. Thank You.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Question: where is the list of universities approved by Singapore Govt listed ???   

Well, apply and based upon MOM's criteria + their discretion they only can tell you whether you will get it or not .. 

Most likely, they will award the EPEC, but may cut down the LTVP tied to the EPEC to less than 12 months, as has been seen .. 

Good luck


----------

